# Make buildworld is broken while updating 9.0 -> 9.1



## vadimk (Feb 15, 2013)

I have running 9.0 system on Vortex86 platform.

```
Vega#uname -a
FreeBSD Vega 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #12: Sat Jan 28 10:06:32 EET 2012     root@Vega:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/VEGA  i386
```

I have updated sources to the latest from SVN. At the moment:
Working Copy Root Path: /usr/src
URL: http://svn0.us-east.freebsd.org/base/stable/9
Revision: 246819

When I do:

```
Vega#make buildworld
===> kerberos5/lib (buildincludes)
===> kerberos5/lib/libasn1 (buildincludes)
../../tools/asn1_compile/asn1_compile /usr/src/kerberos5/lib/libasn1/../../../crypto/heimdal/lib/asn1/CMS.asn1 cms_asn1
/usr/obj/usr/src/kerberos5/tools/asn1_compile/asn1_compile: Undefined symbol "_ThreadRuneLocale"*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/kerberos5/lib/libasn1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/kerberos5/lib.
*** Error code 1
```

Where can be the problem?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 15, 2013)

That (iirc) is a mismatch between some program running in 9.0 base, and some package/port/part of base from 9.0/9.1 a few months later. I fixed it all machines encountering it here, but do not remember the precise methods.  I might have posted it somewhere in this forum. (It might have been a clean installworld from a thumbdrive (9.1 thumbdrive > 9.0 system, mount -o union with /da0/src; /da0/obj [mnt, that is; also the mount command should be looked up in threads here.  
.....
OTOH it could be stray code in the east-vs-west svn repository, or some other detail I've as yet forgotten.


----------



## vadimk (Feb 15, 2013)

I have tried to switch back to cvsup and got src again and made buildworld again, but had the same error. What iirc are you talking about? Is it a module that I need to install or uninstall? Don't have any ideas where to look for.


----------



## pkubaj (Feb 15, 2013)

iirc stands for if I remember correctly.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 15, 2013)

What are your settings in /etc/make.conf and /etc/src.conf?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 15, 2013)

This seems to be saying that a buildworld/installworld needs to be done with 9.0 sources before 9.1 will work.


----------



## vadimk (Feb 16, 2013)

I have solved this issue by doing this:
[CMD="Vega#"]rm -rf /usr/obj[/CMD]
[CMD="Vega#"]cd /usr/src[/CMD]
[CMD="Vega#"]make clean[/CMD]

after that "make buildworld" went well.

I was building world 9.0 before 9.1. It seems after getting 9.1 sources on the top of old 9.0 obj tree "make buldworld" took something from the old binaries.


----------

